# Special Message from my Bees



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Love the cards..have a wonderful CHRISTmas...


----------



## gonzoBee (May 10, 2012)

May you all have a Happy Bee Christmas, and may your Bee's stay cozy and warm till; Spring


----------



## disc999golfer999 (Jun 9, 2013)

I went outside on New Years Eve to check on my bees, and when I peeked in You will never Guess What I saw?!


----------



## muk (Jan 6, 2014)

hello every its me mukarram i am a processing officer of honey.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello muk!


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

LOVE your bee art!!


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

So cute! I would almost buy some cards and I haven't mailed a Christmas card in at least 10 years


----------

